# Innokin Itaste or Vamo V5 or ????? ... Which one to get



## Rotten_Bunny (29/10/14)

Hey guys, ok so i am close to purchasing a step up from the evod, any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance

R.B

Vape the Planet


----------



## Luke Van (29/10/14)

I had this dilemma too. Went for the Vamo, didn't reget it. Nicer display and a less clunky feel. Also comes with a battery charger!

Happy vaping!


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

I had the SVD and Vamo V5. Both good devices and in the same class. Personally I preferred the Vamo for its looks and for the way it buttons and menu worked, but you must go for the Stainless Steel version, which is more solid than the others.
Note that a Vamo V6 is out and that a SVD 2 is on the way.


----------

